
Antoine’s, the oldest US restaurant owned by a single family - Thevet
http://www.wondersandmarvels.com/2016/08/the-most-famous-restaurant-in-us-history.html
======
algirau
Love to old school charm. Dinner jackets are required but if you forget your
they have some for you to wear! I went once and they burned my steak, but it
was quickly replaced with one that was perfectly cooked and two free glasses
of high end champagne. Love that place.

------
camiller
Never been there but as soon as I read the title of the post I knew (and
confirmed reading the story):

Bugs Bunny: Of course, if you really want to make something good, nothing
beats a good old Louisiana Back-bay Bayou Bunny Bordelaise, a la Antoine.

Francois: A la Antoine? ZE Antoine of New Orleans?

Bugs Bunny: I don't mean Antoine of Flatbush.

------
kirykl
Just my 2 cents but I've eaten there. It was bad. Maybe it was decent in the
1870s or 1920s. Service feels like a catered banquet where they are short
handed, and not tipped. The food between inedible and mediocre. I'd skip it

------
dforrestwilson1
Have only been once, but loved it. Highly recommend if you find yourself in
New Orleans!

~~~
ghaff
I admittedly lived in New Orleans before the modern generation of "celebrity
chef" restaurants really got going. K-Paul's had just opened. So most of the
best restaurants were all cut from a somewhat similar high creole cloth. But
Antoine's was always right near the top of my favorites--though I haven't been
there for years.

The way things worked back then was they tended to stick the tourists in the
front room but if you knew one or more of the waiters by name they'd give you
one of their tables in the back.

------
danso
1840 was a long time ago...is there _any_ restaurant, regardless of ownership,
that is older? I suppose there may be older restaurants that have passed from
one family to another over the centuries?

~~~
ballooney
Spot the american! (I mean that in a good-natured way). There are a few 1700s
restaurants in london, plenty of 1800s, and of course if you look at pubs in
the UK then 1840 is practically modern. One pf my local pubs dates to 1381.
The food is probably better now than it was then.

~~~
clock_tower
1381?! Speaking as an American like the first poster: I should move.

------
typetypetype
Very cool. I wonder if they have anything from year one still in use.

------
WhitneyLand
3.5 stars at Yelp, 3.6 at Google reviews

~~~
ginko
Looking up the place's menu on their website and watching pictures of their
dishes on Yelp, I have the feeling this place wouldn't be doing very well if
it didn't have its illustrious history.

~~~
HillRat
Well, it is what it is -- _haute_ Creole cuisine, its lineage derived from
traditional, heavily-sauced French cooking. It's definitely not tailored to
modern palates (I certainly don't disagree with you!), but they execute
extremely well, unlike many of the illustrious places with poor kitchens that
grace the French Quarter.

